# Finally found my Ruger 1911



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Been hard to find, but finally came across one in Panama City. Cant wait to go shoot.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

They're a pain to find, your lucky to find one. I heard that Ruger decided not to increase production on them despite being so popular.

If you don't mind how much did you pay? I hope you didn't pay over MSRP due to how hard they are to find.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea they are a pain to find. I heard Ruger is only making like 35 a day or something like that. The shop I got it from said that they have only received 2 in since the release of the SR1911. I paid 650 for it, so not to bad, could not wait any longer to get one.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Pleased to see that they didn't put the "bilboard warnings" all over the pistol - like they have done in other models!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Pleased to see that they didn't put the "bilboard warnings" all over the pistol - like they have done in other models!


As much as I love Ruger, I really hate how they lawyer their guns to death. My MKIII came engraved with many warnings on top of a mag disconect and a ugly loaded chamber indicator. I don't know why I like Ruger, their guns have no "soul," but they just work.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ruger 1911*

I picked one up on craigslist lastweek ,went to range very impressed .blue with stainless barrel shot much better than me ,want better sights ( old eyes) .maxfold


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

They just have the billboard in front of the trigger guard about reading instruction manual before shooting. But it is hidden unlike their other semi's.


----------

